# Piranha Egg laying ?



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I know that certain fish lay eggs in different styles, and different type nests, there are egg scatterers, type that dig little caves or tunnels for them, type that dig a hole to lay them into, etc, etc

just wandering if any of the common types do anything different than Nattereri. Such as do Piraya, Cariba, Spilopleura, lay eggs in the same manner Nattereri do?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I find this amazing that nobody knows,


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Perhaps you can argue with yourself and come up with the same answer.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

:laugh:

but really, I read in one of the books that some species do it different, do you know of any variations in piranhas egg laying habits Frank? If not perhaps some contact info on who to ask


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

The problem is I think that caribe have just now have had success breeding in an aquarium and those that are doing it are keeping very quite of the results and I have not heard of piraya breeding in a home aquarium as of yet. This means that any data that can be found about this must result from field studies and I'm not certain those doing the field research have been lucky enough to witness this in the wild.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

RCR, I know they must have come across Piraya nest as Frank spoke of them looking at larva under microscopes to see gonads

but other than that, you are correct, it would depend on field studies

Spilos have been bred in the Aquarium as well as Rhoms


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

They may have come across nests but this does not mean they were able to witness the mating habits and process of breeding as far as how they prepare the area they wish to place the eggs.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

I am just looking what the nests look like and how the eggs are placed


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

bump, somebody has to know









if not can you guide me to a person that does know, or perhaps a similar fish group and the varience in their family


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have no clue man!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Sir Nathan XXI Posted on Apr 19 2003, 03:23 AM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> RCR, I know they must have come across Piraya nest as Frank spoke of them looking at larva under microscopes to see gonads.


 That has nothing to do with nests Nate. You are confusing the issues.


----------

